# Is it wrong?



## 4Everalone (Sep 30, 2012)

Do you think it would be wrong/unethical or even illegal to continue looking at STBXW emails, texts, etc... after we are separated? (but living together and soon to be divorced.)


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

4Everalone said:


> Do you think it would be wrong/unethical or even illegal to continue looking at STBXW emails, texts, etc... after we are separated? (but living together and soon to be divorced.)


Illegal - depends on the state. In my state there have been cases where the stbxw has sued for a lot of money over domestic surveillance/spying.

Unethical - what is your reason/motive?


----------



## 4Everalone (Sep 30, 2012)

All the passwords are the same, just too easy I guess. I still support her, its more out of curiosity I guess than anything.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

4Everalone said:


> All the passwords are the same, just too easy I guess. I still support her, its more out of curiosity I guess than anything.


If you are doing it to confirm/expose an affair, I say go for it. But just curiosity is stalking and will not help you move on.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

I would not. What benefit do you get to know what she is doing? 

Does it change your situation? 

Why are you supporting her still? 

What are your reasons for wanting to see this info?


----------



## timeforpain (Apr 29, 2012)

I would feel like a scumbag doing this. 

And liking myself when I look in the mirror is worth more to me than any information I might collect about my stbx.


----------



## 4Everalone (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I don't really have a reason to do it, she had the EA/PA and that's that, but just seeing the way she is putting her self out there now just mystifies me, known her for for 25+ years and and now don't know who this woman is. We are living together for for financial reasons for the kids sake. But you all are correct, I will probably not get anything but more heartache so I think I'll just keep away and keep on moving on, its hard though to resist...


----------

